# What is the best shop in RSA



## SaintLavron (26/7/17)

Good Morning Vapers

Im looking to buy online. The shop im using in bloem has good prices and very fast delivery but most of the things I want is out of stock

So I'm looking for alternative online shop with fast delivery (I live in Ladybrand and we dont have a vapeshop here) and good Prices.

Thank you


----------



## RichJB (26/7/17)

The best shop is the one with stock of what you want at the time. Nobody stocks everything so recommending a vendor when they might not have what you want (while another vendor does) is pointless. What exactly are you looking for? Just mods and atomisers? Accessories like batteries, chargers, coils, wire, cotton? Juice as well? DIY supplies? High end gear? Clones? Mechs? Squonkers? Starter kits?

Most vendors have a speciality, I would tend to buy from a vendor who specialises in whatever it is that I'm looking for. For example, many vendors stock 10m coils of wire which is too small if you are heavily into making Claptons. There are far fewer vendors who will sell 100-500ft spools of wire. So if I'm looking for wire, I will buy from them - even if they aren't my first choice if I'm looking to buy a mod. Or batteries. Or concentrates. Etc.


----------



## SaintLavron (26/7/17)

RichJB said:


> The best shop is the one with stock of what you want at the time. Nobody stocks everything so recommending a vendor when they might not have what you want (while another vendor does) is pointless. What exactly are you looking for? Just mods and atomisers? Accessories like batteries, chargers, coils, wire, cotton? Juice as well? DIY supplies? High end gear? Clones? Mechs? Squonkers? Starter kits?
> 
> Most vendors have a speciality, I would tend to buy from a vendor who specialises in whatever it is that I'm looking for. For example, many vendors stock 10m coils of wire which is too small if you are heavily into making Claptons. There are far fewer vendors who will sell 100-500ft spools of wire. So if I'm looking for wire, I will buy from them - even if they aren't my first choice if I'm looking to buy a mod. Or batteries. Or concentrates. Etc.



Im looking to buy wire (or maybe ready made coils caus i suck at making them), cotton and juice..


----------



## RichJB (26/7/17)

Do you make your own Claptons and other fancy coils, or just simple round wire coils? Do you want local or imported juice? Is there a specific brand of juice or cotton you prefer? Again, it's pointless recommending vendor X if you want imported juice and Jellyfish cotton - and they only sell local juice and Cotton Bacon.

Probably the best idea is to do a google search for the product you want. So if you want Kidney Puncher Ni80 26ga wire, do a google search for "Kidney Puncher Ni80 South Africa" (without the quotation marks) and you will get a listing of local vendors who have it. Compare their prices and decide which one you want. Rinse and repeat for other products you want. Hopefully a vendor will emerge who offers most of what you want at good prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (26/7/17)

Pro tip: rather than write South Africa, just put ZA, that'll give you a better search result for local shops

Reactions: Like 3


----------

